# A General Introduction to Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War



## Michael OLeary (7 Aug 2010)

One of the effects of maintaining my website is the periodic appearance in my e-mail in-box of questions which inquire about how to learn more about the First World War activities of the senders' family members. The opening questions often make it clear that it is their first inquiry and they have identified no logical starting point to learn more about their father, grandfather, great-uncle, etc. in the Canadian Expeditionary Force (CEF).

I have quite often typed out, or edited from previous versions, responses introducing them to the various Library and Archives Canada databases, the Canadian Expeditionary Force Study Group, the Great War Forum and other resources. Over time I came to realize that many of the sites I have come to draw upon are not easily found, and take some guidance to navigate.

In the interests of establishing better guidance to the introductory stages of researching CEF soldiers, I have been working on a basic set of instructions, a sort of _"Researching CEF Soldiers 101"_ to share with others. Over the past few days, I've knocked together a set of six pages and added them to my website.

*Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War*

Part 1: Find your Man (or Woman)
Part 2: The Service Record
Part 3: Court Martial Records
Part 4: War Diaries and Unit Histories
Part 5: Casualties
Part 6: Researching Honours and Awards
Part 7: Deciphering Battlefield Location Information
Part 8: More Mapping Information
Part 9: Matching Battlefield Locations to the Modern Map

(Comments, suggestions, and the pointing out of the inevitable typos welcome.)


----------



## kkwd (8 Aug 2010)

This site might be of help for people researching soldiers of the Royal Newfoundland Regiment from the Great War.  The Rooms
If you click on the tab titled "Soldiers" on this page it will show the complete records of thousands of soldiers. There is even correspondence between the government and families after a casualty has occurred. As well, there are German documents completed after the soldier was captured. An example of such is  here, in the records of Private Thomas Rodgers.


----------



## BIGOS (16 Aug 2010)

Is there a comparative website for the Second World War servicemen and women?


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2010)

JELEŃ said:
			
		

> Is there a comparative website for the Second World War servicemen and women?



Not that I am aware of. 

You can start with my general page on Researching Military Records for some useful leads, including this link to Library and Archives Canada:

Canadian Forces after 1918 (including Second World War)



> How to Send an Inquiry Concerning Your Own or Another Individual's Records
> 
> * Your request must be signed.
> * To identify a file, we require surname, full given name(s), date of birth, and service number or social insurance number.
> ...


----------



## Tharris (16 Aug 2010)

JELEŃ said:
			
		

> Is there a comparative website for the Second World War servicemen and women?



There isn't as of yet, but give it a few years.  Much of the issue has to do with standard public access dates and addressing possible concerns of living Vets.  There are alternative resources such as the Legion's 'Last Post' which can help somewhat. 

T.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Aug 2010)

I have added two new pages to Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War: 

Part 7: Deciphering Battlefield Location Information
Part 8: More Mapping Information


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Aug 2010)

And another page for to Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War:

Part 9: Matching Battlefield Locations to the Modern Map


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Aug 2010)

Three more pages as this project takes on a life of its own and grows:

Part 10: Service Numbers; More than meets the eye
Part 11: Rank, no simple progression
Part 12: Medals; Pip, Squeak, Wilfred and the whole gang


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2010)

Part 13: Evacuation to Hospital
Part 14: The Wounded and Sick


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Sep 2010)

Part 15: Crime …
Part 16: … and Punishment


----------



## 54/102 CEF (26 Sep 2010)

Very Impressive work on Regimental Rogue Site

To put your work into "elite" status get LINESMAN software at http://www.greatwardigital.com/ 

What it does is translate WW1 rid refs into modern day latitude and longitude on a WW1 map - then you click a switch - and it shows you where the points are on a modern day map of France or Belgium - quite amazing. We use it searching out WW1 soldiers at www.54thbattalioncef.ca and we can trace back to trenches and Lines of Departure. Its very useful as most Bn Op Orders exist on the online war diary sites that you cna plot a route from bivouacs to the front line positions.

As well - you can use it to interpolate points in non digital maps - eg: I have a map of all the engr dumps and water points behind Vimy Ridge - which when I get around to it will be a gold standard trip for Sappers. All the Vimy Tunnels are marked on the embedded WW1 maps. So you could start digging with an MPEV and probably find all sorts of things - if it wasn't illegal.

Samples - http://www.54thbattalioncef.ca/CAMPS_fichiers/fullscreen.htm

Typical sources of grid refs http://www.54thbattalioncef.ca/WARPAGES/Opsmaps.htm


----------

